# Beyonce e Jay-Z prossimi al divorzio



## Snake (28 Luglio 2014)

Una delle coppie più celebri e potenti nel mondo della musica sta per scoppiare, secondo il New York Post la storia d'amore tra i due sarebbe finita, una fonte molto vicina alla coppia afferma che le carte per il divorzio sarebbero già pronte.

Beyonce e Jay-Z al momento sono in tour, motivo per il quale la notizia non è stata ancora ufficializzata, per ragioni commerciali la fine del loro matrimonio dovrebbe essere data solo dopo la fine dei concerti.

Alla base della rottura ci sarebbero i ripetuti tradimenti del rapper newyorkese, tradimenti che sarebbero anche il motivo della furibonda lite in ascensore tra Jay-Z e Solange (sorella di Beyonce), lite che ha fatto il giro del mondo grazie alle telecamere nascoste presenti nell'ascensore che hanno ripreso tutto. 

Video della lite tra Jay-Z e Solange in basso al secondo post.


----------



## Snake (28 Luglio 2014)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Luglio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


>



ahahahah che hai tirato fuori Snake

ma l'altra donna era Beyonce? Cmq è stato un signore a non toccarla Jay-Z alla sorella di Beyonce. Non tutti sarebbero stati fermi.

Cmq Jay-z è un salame. Come fai a tradire una creatura del genere?


----------



## Snake (28 Luglio 2014)

è Beyonce certo, che pare fregarsene altamente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Luglio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> è Beyonce certo, che pare fregarsene altamente



Apposta ho chiesto, non muove praticamente un dito ahah
Senza la guardia del corpo sarebbe finita male.


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ahahahah che hai tirato fuori Snake
> 
> ma l'altra donna era Beyonce? Cmq è stato un signore a non toccarla Jay-Z alla sorella di Beyonce. Non tutti sarebbero stati fermi.
> 
> Cmq Jay-z è un salame. *Come fai a tradire una creatura del genere?*


E' la stessa cosa che si dovrebbe chiedere a Buffon che ha tradito la Seredova.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Luglio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> E' la stessa cosa che si dovrebbe chiedere a Buffon che ha tradito la Seredova.



E' meglio Ilariona, non scherziamo Fabriman.


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> E' meglio Ilariona, non scherziamo Fabriman.


Vedile entrambe senza trucco e poi ne parliamo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Luglio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Vedile entrambe senza trucco e poi ne parliamo.



Sempre e per sempre Ilaria pure se ha 5 anni di più.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Agosto 2014)

beyonce consolati con me, io sono libero


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Agosto 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> beyonce consolati con me, io sono libero


Se hai i soldi di Jay-z se ne potrebbe parlare


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Agosto 2014)

Anche gli illuminatihhhhhhhh pagano gli alimenti


----------



## vota DC (11 Agosto 2014)

Beh purtroppo è una rifatta malamente, ma credo che Jay-Z comunque non possa permettersi di più.



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Sempre e per sempre Ilaria pure se ha 5 anni di più.



Fisicamente una è una modella e l'altra è una presentatrice che nemmeno pretende di far concorrenza in quanto lavora sfruttando la "simpatia". Come testa la Seredova è meglio ma Ilaria è molto più compatibile con Buffon.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Agosto 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Beh purtroppo è una rifatta malamente, ma credo che Jay-Z comunque non possa permettersi di più.
> 
> Fisicamente una è una modella e l'altra è una presentatrice che nemmeno pretende di far concorrenza in quanto lavora sfruttando la "simpatia". Come testa la Seredova è meglio ma Ilaria è molto più compatibile con Buffon.



Come testa meglio la Seredova? Non so se Ilaria è una seria sulla vita sentimentale, ma so che con l'ex marito ha ottimi rapporti (sono andati pure in vacanza sto inverno).
Se invece parliamo di intelligenza, beh, Ilaria non è mica stupida.


----------

